# man pages in italiano ?

## sanchan

Le metteranno prima o poi tra gli ebuilds ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ti consiglio di non mettere le man in italiano. Solitamente sono piu' vecchie di quelle in lingua inglese.

----------

## flyinspirit001

soporattutto a volte traducono termini che non dovrebbero essere tradotti, originando così una pappardella incomprensibile(o perlomeno molto poco intuibile) e mandando in confusione chi legge...

----------

## MonsterMord

Scusate ma dissento:

è vero che è meglio leggere le man in inglese, ma è altrettanto vero che non tutti sanno l'inglese. Penso che l'utilizzo di GNU/Linux (qualunque sia la distro) debba prescindere dalla conoscenza della lingua anglosassone.

E comunque uno può trovare più comodo leggere la man-it e poi dare una occhiata veloce alla inglese per vedere se ci sono stati cambiamenti eclatanti.

Anche le guide gentoo in italiano non sono aggiornate con le rispettive inglesi ma non per questo mi sembra una buona idea abbandonarle.

P.S.: ringrazio il team di traduttori delle guide e delle newletter, mi fate risparmiare un bel po' di tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> è vero che è meglio leggere le man in inglese, ma è altrettanto vero che non tutti sanno l'inglese. 

 

Io l'inglese non lo so molto bene, ma per capire i man e gli howto non e' che bisogna essere dei guru (parlo perche' io con l'inglese ho grosse difficolta ma i man li capisco).

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Anche le guide gentoo in italiano non sono aggiornate con le rispettive inglesi ma non per questo mi sembra una buona idea abbandonarle.

 

Un momento non saranno cosi' aggiornate ma non sono obsolete, mentre le pagine del man a volte si.

----------

## flyinspirit001

beh hai di certo ragione sul fatto del conoscere o meno l'inglese...anche se penso che se non sei uno user "base"(e uno che installa gentoo NON è uno user di base a mio avviso) con l'inglese ci hai dovuto masticare a forza, visto che quasi tutte le nfos sono in inglese...

inoltre se come dici le guide italiane sono meno aggiornate, metti che seguo una di quelle per installare, ke so, il kernel, e questa guida magari non mostra il set di alcune opzioni che le versioni nuove hanno (e ke sono descritte magari sulla guida in inglese) e mi si pianta tutto...dov'è a quel punto che risparmi tempo?  :Cool: 

----------

## realthing

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Penso che l'utilizzo di GNU/Linux (qualunque sia la distro) debba prescindere dalla conoscenza della lingua anglosassone

 

Sarebbe bello, ma per adesso è dura. Io ho rinunciato a localizzare la mia gentoo e tengo tutto, Gnome e Openoffice compresi, in inglese, perchè la localizzazione spesso non è completa, e la traduzione di alcuni termini o frasi fa rabbrividire..

----------

## Ty[L]eR

tra l'altro è un ottimo esercizio per ampliare il lessico...  :Very Happy:  così come giocare coi videogame (GDR magari =) in eng... poi è facile l'inglese... altro che l'italiano con le sue trentamila regole  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Di solito un ma contiene una lista di comando commentati da una spiegazione, non dovrebbe essere impossibile da capire. Io quando leggo capisco 3/4 delle parole. L'importante e' capire il significato, non i termini.

Io cmq ho messo anche kde in inglese apposta per fare pratica. Tanto non mi cambia molto la vita, e poi se vado all'estero per profetizzare devo usare l'inglese.

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Di solito un ma contiene una lista di comando commentati da una spiegazione, non dovrebbe essere impossibile da capire. Io quando leggo capisco 3/4 delle parole. L'importante e' capire il significato, non i termini.
> 
> 

 

Oddio, molte man sono leggibili senza problemi, altre sono un casino nero, vuoi perché ci sono troppi concetti o perché troppo lunghe.

Comuqnue é verissimo che le man tradotte sono spesso poco aggiornate e questo é un problema.

----------

## flyinspirit001

a sto punto comunque mi sa che facciamo partire un altro progetto: tradurre e tenere updated le man pages in italiano per chi non vuole quelle standard..che ne dite?fattibile?

----------

## zUgLiO

Credo che la cosa + giusta e corretta da fare, per chi vuole tradurre le man, sia di rivolgersi al  Pluto, dato che sono loro che stanno portando avanti il progetto.

----------

## sanchan

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Credo che la cosa + giusta e corretta da fare, per chi vuole tradurre le man, sia di rivolgersi al Pluto, dato che sono loro che stanno portando avanti il progetto.

 

Sono più che d'accordo con questa affermazione. La mia critica non era rivolta al pacchetto delle man pages in italiano, ma alla mancanza di una ebuild di tale pacchetto.  Non vedo perché dovrebbero essere incluse quelle in spagnolo, francese e tedesco, mentre quelle in italiano no.

Per me non è un problema leggere l'inglese. Ma sullo stesso pc ci possono lavorare più persone e non tutte devono per forza conoscere l'inglese.

Non ho problemi ad installarle e aggiornarle anche senza ebuild, ma la cosa sarebbe più semplice se l'ebuild ci fosse.

----------

## randomaze

Se qualcuno vuol provare 'sta roba:

salvare nella PORTAGE_OVERLAY con il nome "manpages-it-0.3.4.ebuild"

```

DESCRIPTION="A somewhat comprehensive collection of Linux italian man page translations"

echo ${MY_PN}/${P} >/tmp/manpages-it.txt

SRC_URI="http://ftp.pluto.it/pub/pluto/ildp/man/man-pages-it-0.3.4.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://ildp.pluto.it/man/"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

IUSE=""

KEYWORDS="x86 ppc hppa"

RDEPEND="sys-apps/man"

DEPEND=""

src_compile() {

   make prefix=${D}/usr/share || die

}

src_install() {

   make MANDIR=${D}/usr/share/man/it install  || die

   prepallman

   dodoc CHANGES COPYRIGHT README

}

```

l'ho derivata dalla manpages-de-0.4 e non la ho provata quindi ditemi voi se funziona.... (sono al lavoro!)

----------

